# installing xf86-video-ati (testing)

## TheBrayn

I am trying to install a testing version of xf86-video-ati to see how good the fan regulation works and to get rid or fglrx.

I use this manual here: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

The problem is: The changed paths for mesa and libdrm don't apply http://codepad.org/QAk971Nx

Video card: radeon hd4870

Kernelversion: 2.6.31-gentoo-r10

I'm not sure which information I need to provide but I'm sure you'll know  :Wink: 

----------

## Rexilion

Did you do this?

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/a-local-xorg.conf (new file) or add to begin of /etc/ld.so.conf if directory doesn't exists.
> 
> /opt/xorg/lib

 

It has to be on the top.

The /opt/xorg/lib points to the place where you installed your new drivers.

----------

## TheBrayn

Yes, I did this.

----------

## PraetorZero

Have you tried installing the driver from the X11 overlay?   It's worked flawlessly for me over the past few months.

----------

## dE_logics

Why not add the X11 overlay and install the latest from portage itself?

----------

## TheBrayn

Ok, this worked.

Now I want to enable some kind of fan control.

I have no idea how to do this though.

----------

## TheBrayn

Bump

----------

## DaggyStyle

the best I can recommend is to go git on the driver using the 9999 ati ebuild

----------

